# What is wrong with my goat?  Bee/Wasp sting?



## v4mayos (Jun 28, 2011)

I went out to milk this evening and Wendy (The Queen) did not come to the gate.  I called and called and then spotted her behind the run-in.  When I walked over to where she was standing, I almost cried.  He face was so swollen that the tissue around her eyes is puffed out of her eyelids and she can't close them let alone see.  Her breathing was labored and I could hear a "snotty" sound as she struggled to get air in and out.

It reminds me of the time we had a dog get bitten by a snake, but I can't find any bite marks that would indicate a snake bite on her.  I saw no stingers attached, but wasps wouldn't leave stingers.  I've given her a shot from an Epi-pen and about 40mg of Benadryl and the swelling has gone down enough that she is breathing better and she did eat her grain, but she still can't see.

I called the vet and he said that it sounds more like a snake bite "and that's not good for a goat" and there's nothing he can give her for that.  He did say that if the Epi-pen worked, even a little, then there is a chance that it was a sting and there might be some hope, but still offered no help or advice and said, "just wait and see".  He didn't suggest another round of Epi and I don't think I have anymore neighbors that are allergic to bees that I can get one from (yes, that's where I got the first one).

Any suggestions?


----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2011)

I've never dealt with a poisonous snake bite, but I would think it would take her down fast and epi wouldn't help.  I could be wrong but I don't think that is it.

I'm gonna guess sting...

You can give the benedryl every 6-8 hours.  Use children's liquid at the human dose given by weight.  You said the swelling has already come down...it should continue to do so.  Allow 24 hours at least if it was really bad.  I'd definitely continue the benedryl until the swelling was completely down.

If you have banamine you can give that for pain / swelling too.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 29, 2011)

.


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great info on snake bites redtailgal.  I don't have any poisonous snakes in my area and thought a smaller animal like a goat would be more susceptible like a human is.  Thanks for the info.
*
v4mayos - How is your goat doing today?
*


----------



## freemotion (Jun 29, 2011)

If she can't close her eyes I'd also get an eye lubricant into her eyes several times a day to protect them, you can buy it at any pharmacy or department store or WalMart.


----------



## v4mayos (Jun 29, 2011)

When I checked her at midnight she had eyes again!  Well, eye slits anyway, but I was relieved that she could see again.  This morning she was calling to me as I walked to the barn (she never made a peep yesterday).  Her eyes are looking "normal" now with the exception of puffy eyelids, but there is still swelling in her face, chin and now in her neck too.  I'm still giving benadryl about every 6 hours, but I haven't noticed any more reduction this afternoon.

It sounds like most people have epi-pens on hand for their animals, are they usually easy to get from the vet.  My husband is a paramedic and I was asking if we could get them at Walgreen's and he said, "not without a Rx".  I was thinking of taking a picture of Wendy's face to the vet to prove I had a need for one (or two).

Thanks for the tip about the cool water.  I just gave them fresh water, but I'll get back out there now and wet her down some...it is sooooo hot outside today!


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad the swelling is down quite a bit!  

It depends on the vet on whether they will allow you to have the epi or not...I know one forum member asked their vet and their vet wouldn't give it to them    My vet has no problem.  I would definitely take a picture of her to the vet to plead your case if necessary.  You don't need a whole bottle they can just draw up a couple of syringes for you and it'll keep as long as the original expiration date - my vet labels every syringe for me 

A cool compress could help with the swelling too...if you want to stand there and hold it to her face.


----------

